# x2 the threat game manual



## mephistophilus (Nov 5, 2005)

i just got x2 bundled with my new graphics card but i didn't get any game manual at all nor is it on either of the cd's, cant even find anything with google

anyone know where i can view download the manual or even buy it?


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

been wondering the same thing myself. same deal too, came with vid card, but no paper. so how do i play the game? it sure looks good and has awsome music though.


----------



## mephistophilus (Nov 5, 2005)

i found it  *does the happy dance*

http://www.egosoft.com/download/x2/patches_en.php?download=103


silly place to put it but oh well


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

lame, i have to register the game to get the man? i don't want to register a game i may not like and then not keep. makes it hard for the next person to use it. argh. is it any where else. or could you im/email it to me?


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

*X2 The Threat Manual* 7.5mb .pdf
I tried downloading it and got a timeout, but other people have managed to get it. Good luck :wink:


----------

